# damn petsmart...thought i almost had them..



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

i have 2 extra emp400 sitting around in the box which i don't need. bought one of them for $40 at drsfostersmith and they accidentally duplicated my order without charging me =]

i didn't have any use for it even though i did order it...so i called up petsmart and asked them if i was able to return the 2 filters back to them without a reciept...the lady that answered said sure...but you'll only get back store credit since its over $5 without a receipt. Well the price was like $83 for ONE! So i was planning on using the store credit to buy a 55g and 29g. So i get there and the cashier had to call up the store manager to ok it...and what he did pissed me off...he said no i can't return it without a receipt...and i was like well your customer service lady that answered my call said it would be ok. and then he said well i'm the store manager and im saying we won't accept it.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

go to another petsmart and call firs, making surew to talk to the store manager first!


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

B. Rodgers said:


> go to another petsmart and call firs, making surew to talk to the store manager first!
> [snapback]1152936[/snapback]​


yeah hopefully i can get a store credit refund...somewhere.

btw b.rodgers...i just read the posts on cichlidmadness...haha that was some funny stuff.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Just tell one of the stores it was a gift and you dont need the filter...


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

one day i charged and ac100 from petsmart and didnt look at the price. i had to return it the next day the damn think was $74


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Try taking them to PetCo if there are any around you. The one by me doesn't know jack and I get discounts all the time because of it.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

i don't really want to get store credit from petco...they got way less of a variety than petsmart here. I just called another petsmart and asked...the guy told me it depends on the price of the filter if i can return it for store credit..and he said the emp400 would require a receipt since it is the most stolen filter....


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

why not just sell it to someone. try the classifieds here or craigslist in your area. OR, just add it to one of your tanks, you can never have enough filtration.


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

killerbee said:


> why not just sell it to someone. try the classifieds here or craigslist in your area. OR, just add it to one of your tanks, you can never have enough filtration.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i won't get much selling it online..atmost like $70 shipped for both.

and i can't add any more on my 140g...no more room for it haha..it already have 2 emp400 running, a xp3, and a 950gph wet/dry.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> > why not just sell it to someone. try the classifieds here or craigslist in your area. OR, just add it to one of your tanks, you can never have enough filtration.
> ...


Damn, your fish must be extremely happy with that 140. great job







but if you get $70 for them its better than not utilizing them and just there collecting dust







hell, you might even get more on e-bay. good luck


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Petsmart sucks. I used to work there and 90% of the store managers hate their lives and are dicks to everyone around them.

Try going to other petstores where the managers dont have their heads up their asses.


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

the petsmart near me is really dirty


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## Brett (Sep 28, 2004)

anthongy817 said:


> i don't really want to get store credit from petco...they got way less of a variety than petsmart here. I just called another petsmart and asked...the guy told me it depends on the price of the filter if i can return it for store credit..and he said the emp400 would require a receipt since it is the most stolen filter....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How in the Hell does somebody shoplift an Emperor 400 without anyone spotting it!?!?!?







I'm afraid I would have laughed at him and made a crack about his momma and my wang.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lol them boxes are huge i dont know how they can shop lift it


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Real Smart , I hope someone catches up to your Nonsense , you know they call people like you Crooks in the real world ...

You even had the audacity to say you got upset when the manager told you NO , when you New from the beggining it was wrong . 


> So i get there and the cashier had to call up the store manager to ok it...and what he did pissed me off .he said no i can't return it without a receipt..


Here's and Idea , how about sending it back to Dr. Foster and getting some credit ?


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I gotta agree. That is way too dishonest for my blood.

But hey, to each his own. Good luck...


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> Real Smart , I hope someone catches up to your Nonsense , you know they call people like you Crooks in the real world ...
> 
> You even had the audacity to say you got upset when the manager told you NO , when you New from the beggining it was wrong .
> 
> ...


actually...drsfostersmith gave me a e-mail saying that i can keep the extra item. They said that it was their fault and not mine.

i was upset because the lady that answered said they allowed it, but when i got there they wouldn't allow it. they should've just told me no in the first place.

anyways i got store credit at petco now. i called them up and i talked with the manager. i told him i had 2 extra emp400 laying around nib and asked if i can get store credit. he allowed me to do it since they were out of stock.

no foul no harm. btw..some people just aren't as kind hearted as you. for example...what if you go shopping and you get your change back. you get home and find out that they accidentally gave you an extra $20. Would you keep it or would you drive back out to give them back they money? i'll bet more than 75% of the normal people will keep it than to return it.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> what if you go shopping and you get your change back. you get home and find out that they accidentally gave you an extra $20. Would you keep it or would you drive back out to give them back they money? i'll bet more than 75% of the normal people will keep it than to return it.


I would return the money no questions asked ....
Here is an example , Went to the Gas station the other day , waited in line , got up to pay and saw a Womens wallet (FULL) of money , money falling out of this wallet to my left on the counter , There was a lady in front of me that had already paid and left to pump her gas , I grabbed the wallet walked outside (Thinking it was hers) and said "Mam you forgot your wallet " 
She states , thats not my wallet " Without hesitation I said no problem and walked back into the Gas station and gave it to the clerk and walked out .


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> > what if you go shopping and you get your change back. you get home and find out that they accidentally gave you an extra $20. Would you keep it or would you drive back out to give them back they money? i'll bet more than 75% of the normal people will keep it than to return it.
> 
> 
> I would return the money no questions asked ....
> ...


if in that situation i would no doubt go after her to give her back her wallet..but if she just took off in her car i wouldn't take off in my car to give it back to her, i'll just give it to the clerk. That example toward to what you thought my situation was is in a way different. drsfostersmith told me that i could keep it. If i were to return it back to drsfostersmith...i would have had to repackage it, find the time to go out to a shipper, and use my own money for the fee and wait for the reimbursement of the fee once they recieve it.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> > what if you go shopping and you get your change back. you get home and find out that they accidentally gave you an extra $20. Would you keep it or would you drive back out to give them back they money? i'll bet more than 75% of the normal people will keep it than to return it.
> 
> 
> I would return the money no questions asked ....
> ...


Did you turn around and pat yourself on the back? or pop a mentos and look into the camera?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

My answer was not a Comparison , Debate is done from my end










> Did you turn around and pat yourself on the back? or pop a mentos and look into the camera?


You know I did


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> My answer was not a Comparison , Debate is done from my end
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought "Debate" is what you put on the hook. lol


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > My answer was not a Comparison , Debate is done from my end
> ...


Now thats Funny , thank you


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

CROSSHAIR223 said:


> I thought "Debate" is what you put on the hook. lol
> [snapback]1153586[/snapback]​


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

anthongy817 said:


> i have 2 extra emp400 sitting around in the box which i don't need. bought one of them for $40 at drsfostersmith and they accidentally duplicated my order without charging me =]
> 
> i didn't have any use for it even though i did order it...so i called up petsmart and asked them if i was able to return the 2 filters back to them without a reciept...the lady that answered said sure...but you'll only get back store credit since its over $5 without a receipt. Well the price was like $83 for ONE! So i was planning on using the store credit to buy a 55g and 29g. So i get there and the cashier had to call up the store manager to ok it...and what he did pissed me off...he said no i can't return it without a receipt...and i was like well your customer service lady that answered my call said it would be ok. and then he said well i'm the store manager and im saying we won't accept it.
> 
> ...


LOL u should of boxed him in the face or bribed him


----------

